

Did Apple try to buy Tesla? Are they working on something together? - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/green-investments/did-apple-try-buy-tesla-or-are-they-working-something-together.html

======
valarauca1
I like how the very last paragraph introduces the only sane idea in the
article.

Apple likely won't buy a car company (Anyone remember apple printers, game
consoles? so does apple). They will likely invest in Tesla's battery
tech/battery production in order to secure their supply of 'next generation'
batteries.

